# No weight on front leg for 4 to 5 days now



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

I have a 3y.o. Nubian doe that is 2 1/2 months pregnant. CAE free (recently tested). She starting mildly limping 2 weeks ago. No swelling or fever. When she stopped putting weight on it I soaked in Epsom salt and gave Ibuprofen to help with pain. It started to get better. Then one morning she was not putting any weight on it at all and finally there was some slight swelling at the pastern joint. The vet came out and did x-rays to rule out a break. He gave her a shot of Banamine, prescribed Meloxicam (10 tablets once a day) and said lets give her some time. I did not see any improvement with the Banamine shot and we are on day 2 of Meloxicam with out any visual improvement. Is there anything else I should be doing to help her? Is there anything that I can ask the vet to rule out?

Thanks in advance,
Debs


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Careful with meds. Her leg hurts for a reason and meds can cause her to bear more weight on her foot than the problem can take, making injury worse.

Does the hoof need to be trimmed? Check for hoof rot as trim is done. Is the hoof wall even thickness? Is there a rock in there? Hoof walls cracked? Check between toes for sores, punctures, etc. Look for heat in the foot, indicating a problem.


----------



## DoriOakes (Apr 5, 2014)

Is she eating grain?
Try removing it from her diet, unless she is pregnant.


----------



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

Hooves are trimmed and look healthy. She is pregnant and due to the injury I have dried her up 2 weeks early so she is not eating any grain. We're using Meloxicam due to her being pregnant. The vet is coming out again next week to draw fluid from the joint. 

There is heat and minor swelling in the pastern area, not in the foot. The foot itself doesn't exhibit any signs of pain, it's up in the pastern area. We've (the vet and myself) have looked and cannot find a point of injury, no puncture wounds etc.


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

just throwing it out there but have you checked her urine for ketones? It's pretty early for ketosis/toxemia type symptoms but not impossible and one of the symptoms can be a limp or painful feet and legs


----------



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

No, I have not tested for for ketones. I'll ask the vet next week.


----------



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

She's finally started to put some weight on it 1 1/2 weeks ago. She is getting better every day. Not sure what it was. Her ketones weren't elevated so I guess she just sprained it or hurt some ligaments. Hopefully she keeps improving.


----------



## Wild4goats (Apr 7, 2015)

I realize this is an old post, but wondered how your doe is doing? I have had the exact same thing minus the swelling/fluid in the pastern, also mine is my buck. He has been lame for over a month now. Started slow and got to a point of being 3 legged lame. I finally took him to the vet and he could find no problems. He was tested for cae and is neg. absolutely no swelling, no signs of injury.
But here is the kicker. The day I took him to the vet I drove my vehicle ip to the gate because he was limping so bad I did not want him to walk anymore than he had to. When I arrived at the vet I lifted him out of his crate and gently set him on the ground which was a paved parking lot. I snapped a lead on him and proceeded to let the vet see him walk. He trotted off like no big deal! I was stunned! The vet said "oh he must have improved!" I said "I swear to you, this goat was on 3 legs when I loaded him!" He looked him over and then flex tested him, which he showed some mild reaction to, and then after about 10 minutes began resting the foot by standing 3 legged. But when I went to load him he walked just fine.
The vet had no clue. I took him home where he proceeded to limp as he had been doing. 
He gave me some Butte to give him every other day, which helps some, but he is now about 2 months in and still limping. 

He is with another buck and my original thought was they were fighting and he got injured. But no signs of anything.
He looks very healthy, eats well. No grain.


----------

